
A Founder’s Guide To Replacing Yourself: A Few Weeks Ago I Fired Myself - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/13/a-founders-guide-to-firing-yourself/
======
mathgladiator
I can't stress enough the importance of making yourself replaceable and
interchangeable. Two very important reasons: (1) it enables you to move on to
more interesting things, (2) you can develop a greater sense of having a life
and take more fun and daring risks.

